# google playstore apk downloader



## rishabhmallik (Sep 20, 2014)

I recently downloaded the google playstore apk downloader(extension). For activating the extension, I had to enter my google email id, password and device id, which I did but it is showing authentication error and saying that my email id or password is wrong even though I am sure of the correctness of them. Please help!


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

I never heard of a Google Play Store APK. Where did you get it and why do you have to install it?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Well the Google Play Store is an app and apps are APK's. But it's preloaded on supported devices, no need to download it unless you are trying to install it on an unsupported device or rooted devices with custom ROM's that don't include it. I guess a more clear explanation of what you want to do is in order.


----------



## rishabhmallik (Sep 20, 2014)

to clarify the question, I am not talking about the play store app itself. My question is regarding the play store apk *downloader*. It is a chrome extension which helps in downloading apk files of the play store apps to your PC.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

There are dozens of APK downloaders, some are on Google play store and some aren't. Some work and some don't. Some are just out & out Trojans that are designed to steal your google account details

The vast majority of the downloaders are not approved by google and do infringe Google's policies in some way and although they might be on the play store, it doesn't mean that they are approved or work. 

I know the idea of downloading to a computer & then installing on multiple android devices can appear attractive, but google want you to install direct on the device, to help eliminate problems & viruses


----------

